# what 8N do Ihave?



## jimcraft (Apr 22, 2006)

got this sweet old girl for nothin, but I can't can't read the numbers. Any body know what I have here?

Please take a look at check these pictures--

http://jimdlux50.blogspot.com/

Thanks, Jim


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

Well, my guess would be a 50, 51, 0r 52 8N! At least the motor is a side mount distributor. Still has the 4 speed trans, wheels are from an 8N, radius rods are 8N, running boards are 8N, pedals are 8N........there is a flat spot just to the right of the oil canister on the side of the motor. You might have to clean the paint off and use a piece of white paper and a #2 pencil to "rub" it. This will help find the numbers.

Welcome to the board!

We also want to hear the "free" story!


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

jimcraft Welcome to the Tractor Forumarty: 

As far as the 8n FordFarm and others here on the forum will steer you to your answer. Looks like a great freebie. I have to get better at finding these kind.  

Not that I'm jealous or anything.:halo:


----------



## jimcraft (Apr 22, 2006)

*the "freebie" story*

I first drove an 8N when I was 10 on Dad's farm. I'm an Art teacher now at a little college when one day an older student just up and says, "hey, I've got this old tractor you can have- it's not running, been sitting out for years, hate to see it rust away." Actually said it 3 separate times before it sunk in.

So, I rode out with my oldest son and thar she set: flat tires, everything dead - the distributor had an entire ant colony living in it - eggs and everything! 

got her home, put the trickle charger on her, cleared out the ants, wiggled and snugged up the connections, gassed her up, pumped the tires and -- vrooom! that old sweet familiar sound! felt like a kid again! drove it around for awhile, poppin and sputterin and smiling. Had to hold the choke out to keep her goin cause (turns out) the oil bath air cleaner was a sludge bucket of mud-grease-and sticks. 

So, now I got a new weekend girl-friend. 
My wife says, "what in the world are you gonna do with a tractor?" " . . . just about anything you want," I says.


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

NICE! I'd like to have someone (anyone) come up to me and offer a free tractor! Congrats!
Were you able to get the serial number? If I had to guess, I'd say 1950!


----------



## empennage (Feb 11, 2006)

It's a later 50' to 52' 8N


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

Welcome to TF Empennage!! From the very first day of my Aviation career I always liked the sound of the word!!

Let us hear why you use it and once again a big welcome from all of us!!


----------



## gwill (Jan 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by empennage _
> *It's a later 50' to 52' 8N *


Wow! A tractor that tall would be a major problem to store indoors. All my N's are less than 5' tall. Or did you mean *1950 to 1952?* If so it would be written '50 to '52 so the apostrophe indicates the assumed missing digits. The apostrophe after a number indicates *feet*.


----------



## empennage (Feb 11, 2006)

gwill, I'm dyslexic....5 out of 3 people are.

I fly for a living, corporate. I'm in another time zone right now (jet lag) .

If your lift arms are flat on top it may be a '52, cant see them from the pictures. Don't worry about the S/N. I have an 8N that has the S/N "JC-190" on the block. Best I can tell this engine came from a stationary unit.


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

3 Pile It's on the same thread :spinsmile , This ought to be good !! I love it now let's tell some tall tales and increase the biomass of this mess!!

Chief is no slouch either and others as well! Jargon intimidated beware, Let's enjoy the comraderies!!

Your clear for takeoff aviation TF'ers!!


----------



## jimcraft (Apr 22, 2006)

*'50 8N freebie -The saga continues . . .*

So I pick up a carb re-build kit cuz she's leakin $4 a gallon gas like mad. 

But, now I lose spark- I bite the bullet and pickup the "master tune-up kit" (pts, plgs, cond, rtr, & dist cap) $25 at TSC. Gaps are set, connections good, but still no spark. So, back to TSC for a coil-- but it's an Allis Chalmers with a warning on the package that says, "(blah blah blah) internal resistors (blah blah) won't funtion." I say to the guy at TSC "this is for a '50 8N that's been converted to 12 volt--what's all this internal resistor stuff? is this gonna work?" 

TSC guy says, "a 12 volt coil is a 12 volt coil, it'll be fine." So I pay $27.50 (no refunds on electrical), switch 'em out - still no spark. Am I now the proud owner of an Allis Chalmers 12V coil? Did I buy the wrong thing? Should I have done a starter relay or voltage regulator next? What's all this stuff about internal resistors?

Anyway, an 8N for under $100 bucks still ain't bad. Jim


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

Try "by passing" the starter solonoid. See if she fires then.


----------



## jimcraft (Apr 22, 2006)

I put A, B, C, etc by the terminals at the starter and solonoid on a picture I posted at

http://jimdlux50.blogspot.com/

How do I do the "by-pass?

Thanks, Jim

p.s. how can I post a picture on this blog site?


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

Use two screwdrivers to jump between the posts on the solenoid BE SURE THE TRACTOR IS OUT OF GEAR! One screwdriver to each post, cross them and when the two screwdrivers touch, it should try to start.


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jimcraft _
> *I put A, B, C, etc by the terminals at the starter and solonoid on a picture I posted at
> 
> http://jimdlux50.blogspot.com/
> ...


use standard < img src=http://www.photobucket.com/yourpic.jpg >

and of course:
< img src=http://www.photobucket.com/yourpic1.jpg >
< img src=http://www.photobucket.com/yourpic2.jpg >
< img src=http://www.photobucket.com/yourpic3.jpg >
< img src=http://www.photobucket.com/yourpic4.jpg >

to post mulitple pictures per post! (note: remove spaces from in front of "img" and at end to work properly!!!!)


----------



## jimcraft (Apr 22, 2006)

*got fire -- fouling plugs*

OK - she's turnin over fine, good spark, but now she's fouling brand new plugs.

It's not oil, there's no smokin, so it's gotta be gas.

The re-build kit says start with the power jet 1 full turn off the seat. I've tried it just off the seat, 1/4 turn off, 1/2 turn off -- and still fouled plugs and 1/4 cup of gas pours out after 10 seconds of cranking.

I may have messed up the seat or needle. The seat has a broken off brass screw head on the outside of the bowl casting. Easy-out? Can a man get a new seat? If I messed up the seat -- is it time for a new carb? 

thanks, Jim


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

Go to just8ns.com and call or shoot Don or Derrick an e-mail. They will get you going in the right direction!

1-888-355-9937

[email protected]


----------

